# Goshawks webcam



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Caught on camera! 

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/infd-7grex2


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

*Goshawks*

Thanks for that link MandyandDave, my wife and I saw three of those lovely birds fly over our house a few weeks ago


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Lovely  

The RSPB website has webcams for the ospreys (who have now fledged) and a family of hobbys in the New Forest. It is nearly as addictive as this site.

The webcams are live so it is necessary just to pop back every few minutes to the site just to see if the 2 chicks are OK and if the parents have delivered food etc.

What with the webcams and checking to see if the peregrine is on the church steeple just up the road from us - no time for anything else  

Sue


----------



## 111850 (May 1, 2008)

*Goshawks*

Thanks a lot Mandy and Dave. They are great birds. Whatever did people do before webcams? :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Do you find it 'worrying' if nothing happens on cam for a while,.. in a caring sort of way, I do 8O ?

Dave


----------

